
LE Tech to offer TRNG, High Resilience MCU fit for cruise missles - junkoyoshida
http://confidential.eetimes.com/company-analysis/4233188/LE-Tech-s-Embedded-Gambit-Toys-with-a-Winning-Formula
======
junkoyoshida
If you have heard of LE Tech, you are in the minority. The company's
technology, which originates in security chips for Pachinko, Japan's popular
gambling machines, has far reaching implications ranging from automotive,
medical devices to nuclear power plant equipment and cruise missiles -- all of
which need to keep running without a system-wide reset! You learn what LE Tech
is up to, also, in the area of true number generators.

------
rickmerritt-eet
Security is hot,as Intel showed when it bought McAfee

